# Decorating with Photographs



## cumi (Oct 27, 2009)

Are you decorating (your room) with photographs? Are you decorating with your own photos (other than family-photos) or you buy some (other than posters)? Do the photos have their owh "corner" in your flat/house? Where (flour, living, bedroom...)? Why?

greetings


----------



## craig (Oct 27, 2009)

My house is decorated with all of my photos Bau Haus style. The best go in the living room and they wind down to the lesser ones in the bathroom. All are matted and framed. When I had a studio/garage I just covered it in my photos. Those got less respect with just the push pins.

Why? I love my work and I am very proud of it. Took me a long time to get here. The world needs to see it. Plus it is an education; looking at my photos I can easily see ways to improve. I also feel that the final print is the only true testament of your photographic prowess. I mean anyone can make it look good on the web.

Love & Bass


----------



## PatrickHMS (Oct 27, 2009)

I know a couple of interior designers in this area who are always on the lookout for these kinds of photos to use to decorate as part of the work they do.

They stock a few, and either buy them from the photographers, or sell them for the photographer.

Nice when they have a photographer who can do custom requests for specific shots.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 28, 2009)

Not many small photos all over the place, but I do have a selected few I am very proud of that are large and framed. The most recent edition being a 40" wide chemical print on metalic paper. 

It's beautiful when the morning sun shines on it.


----------



## Overread (Oct 28, 2009)

At the moment non of my photos grace the walls - though I do have one of those electronic photoframes on my desk. The reason is simple though, I've not had good enough results with printing to (risk) print  anything large for the wall and framing.
Once I get a better hand on this printing lark and get the best I can out of my photos there are a few which I would love to have printed out larger to put up on the wall.

As for why - its a student room- have you any idea how blank bare walls are? (ok I there are 3 paintings up but they are not mine and well not my taste, not bad,but not what I want).


----------



## ann (Oct 28, 2009)

my home is full of photographs and other art work, none of mine.

my work does hang at the school where i teach as they have requested i do so.

i think photographers should collect other photographers work


----------



## Overread (Oct 28, 2009)

Interesting point Ann - I know my flickr and links are full of photographers who are either friends or inspirations so I think collecting images of others work is certainly something that many photographers (dare I say artists) do.
As for on the wall - meh it would be too intimidating for me to hang their works at present - it would look too good and the divide with my own too great. Sure I would appreciate theres more for hanging, but I would also start to probably feel worse about my own work and lack of achivement (of course in my eyes others might disagree of course - but we are our own most harsh critics).

I think that there will be a time like that - probably when I have more then 4 small walls to my name - and when I am far more confident in my own work


----------



## cumi (Oct 28, 2009)

Interesting thoughts. Well, I am partially with all of you.

I'm with ann: I would like to see some photos from a great photographer, like Ansel Adams. Of course, not an original one, but a print. I could learn from it (as I currently also do). The question is: is it not too cheap solution (to buy a print for couple of euros) and not too commercial to have e.g Ansel Adams?

I' with Overread: The quality difference has to be accepted, I don't think I would feel bad... I think, one has to be careful mixing own (not so famous and great photos) with very famous ones. I would maybe take I corner or room for my and other place for the famous ones.

@Garbz: cool! My wife also wants some of my photos in very huge format. She likes those a lot (nice colors from a nice landscape/nature scene, and the memories...), she is the one who wants them hanging, not me. For me, it's too much self-exibitionismus... Not sure about this... But, the main criteria is -I think- how do the one who lives there feels about this...

We have a lot of white walls in our flat waiting for decorations...


----------



## patrickt (Oct 28, 2009)

I live alone and don't entertain so I don't decorate. I have my pictures on the wall because I enjoy looking at them.


----------



## Missdaisy (Oct 28, 2009)

I do decorate somewhat with my own photography on a small scale 4x6, 5x7's, I haven't commited to one particular image to print on a large scale to mat and frame yet.  Everytime I get a shot that I think is "frame" worthy, I shoot something better, etc.  

I do have one rule in my home about pictures, I do not hang pictures of people unless they are family.  You won't see any pictures of strangers in my house.  It's all landscape, wildlife or my family.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 28, 2009)

For my birthday this year, my wife and I had one of my landscape shots printed on canvas and stretched onto a 50" x 30" gallery wrap.  Looks great in our living room.  












We plan to add at least one large print each year.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 28, 2009)

Since my photos suck, I only have framed 2 and have them in my hallway.   I do have some work from other horror photographers framed.


----------



## ann (Oct 28, 2009)

none of the photos hanging in my home are in color, only black and white; altho, a few are toned in nelson's gold which does give some interesting tones with specific papers.

I would hang portraits of strangers if i found them to my liking.


----------



## ann (Oct 28, 2009)

oops, i lied.  i do have some color, few, but a few; they are polariod sx-70 manipulations. i am looking at one right now, which is why it hit me in the "head" that i was wrong in my previous statement


----------



## Missdaisy (Oct 28, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> For my birthday this year, my wife and I had one of my landscape shots printed on canvas and stretched onto a 50" x 30" gallery wrap. Looks great in our living room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's gorgeous, I would have printed that one too!


----------



## Torus34 (Oct 29, 2009)

I matte, frame and hang my photos on my walls.

It is the reason I make prints.


----------



## craig (Oct 29, 2009)

Torus34 said:


> I matte, frame and hang my photos on my walls.
> 
> It is the reason I make prints.



Excellent! I believe that is one of the many rewards of Photography!!!!!!!

)'(


----------



## cumi (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for your inputs!


----------



## FrankLamont (Nov 2, 2009)

Just out of curiousity... Mike, where did you get that printed? Doubtless it was in the US, but I'm considering going for a local shop. Normally I don't print canvas, is all. Looks great, though.

I have a few stuck around the place, though not matted or framed.


----------



## nickisonfire (Nov 2, 2009)

jeez Mike I'm really tempted to go for that gallery wrap now


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 2, 2009)

> Just out of curiousity... Mike, where did you get that printed? Doubtless it was in the US, but I'm considering going for a local shop. Normally I don't print canvas, is all. Looks great, though.


I had it printed at my local pro lab (Technicare in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada).  It's the only canvas I've had printed, but a few other photographers around here have told be that they do some of the best canvases in Canada.  The best part was that it was only $7.00 more for them to drop it off at my house.

There are some really attractive prices at some labs in the US, but even if they do ship to Canada, it costs an arm and a leg to get them up here.


----------



## usayit (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow.. Big Mike.. I love it.  Think I'll have to leave this thread open on my wife's computer "by mistake" just in time for xmas...  

Most of mine are printed in 8 inch square and placed in albums.... Not too many hanging on my walls.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 3, 2009)

Amazing photo Mike.

The only one _I_ have hanging is of a B&W motorcycle shot from the local road course. My roommate has quite a few photos I took of her kid hanging around the living room. There's a place in town that does exceptionally cheap framing compared to pretty much any place I've been too. What's strange though it's a little art supply store in a small college town where everything seems to be over priced anyways, and I can still get a thick black 24"x36" metal frame with glass for about $25+/-.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks 

I always liked this Photo, but it wasn't in my top 10...I probably wouldn't have picked it for our first large gallery wrap...but my wife and her friend picked it.

Once we got it, I was amazed...it looked so much better on canvas than I could have imagined.  
I usually prefer the shots with mirror-like water and a nice reflection...and this one has ripply water.  However, the way the light dances on the canvas, it feels like the water is actually moving.  And as you walk by it and your angle changes, the light seems to move across the image.  It's really amazing.


----------



## stephkl (Nov 15, 2009)

Photographs printed on canvas look really great :razz: Some weeks ago I came across a site with some nice landscape photographs. I ordered one of them and received the canvas two weeks later. It hangs now in my living room and makes it really stylish. If you wanna check it, here's it: www.freshclause.com.


----------



## harvey3 (Nov 15, 2009)

yes I do!
its nice to have if you have a good taste and combination :thumbup:


----------

